# Brian Williams (NBC Nightly News) Ties



## RedondoBeach (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where Brian Williams of NBC Nightly News gets his neckties? I think he (or whoever dresses him) has got very good taste. I've emailed NBC but never gotten a specific response.


----------



## Bama Mike (Dec 14, 2007)

I believe this was discussed in another thread and someone had the answer. I can't remember the response. I agree. I like his look.


----------



## Bama Mike (Dec 14, 2007)

I found the other thread. Someone said he uses Carlo Franco ties exclusively. I don't know the source of that information.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought he wore Ralph Lauren, he was profiled on polo.com a few years ago before taking over from Brokaw.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Bama Mike said:


> I found the other thread. Someone said he uses Carlo Franco ties exclusively. I don't know the source of that information.


Probably not.


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

I also read that he never wears the same necktie twice. I've often wondered about the clothing that Letterman, Leno, game show hosts, etc. wear. Do they ever wear the same suit twice? I can understand neckties, they are less expensive and not sized specifically for the wearer. But I wonder about the suits of the fellows who are on TV daily....


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Ace_Face said:


> I also read that he never wears the same necktie twice. I've often wondered about the clothing that Letterman, Leno, game show hosts, etc. wear. Do they ever wear the same suit twice? I can understand neckties, they are less expensive and not sized specifically for the wearer. But I wonder about the suits of the fellows who are on TV daily....


I think Manton wrote that in "The Suit" if Im not mistaken.....


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I know Letterman wears the same suits multiple times as I recognize them going through the rotation. Letterman has wonderful suits; he just needs shorter sleeves.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Letterman also needs....*

to keep his suit jackets buttoned, especially the DB's.


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

Bama Mike said:


> I found the other thread. Someone said he uses Carlo Franco ties exclusively.


Clearly, he has ordered from CF.

:devil:


----------



## Cornellian (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh that's good... that's really good :devil:



FIHTies said:


> Clearly, he has ordered from CF.
> 
> :devil:


----------



## RedondoBeach (Jan 23, 2008)

dfloyd said:


> to keep his suit jackets buttoned, especially the DB's.


From a pure fashion standpoint I would agree, but I think for Letterman the open DB suits are kind of a trademark -- sort of a form of irreverence toward clothing to match his irreverent personality. Moreover, he sometimes likes to grab the lapels and flap them, which he wouldn't be able to do if the suit were buttoned.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

RedondoBeach said:


> Letterman ... sometimes likes to grab the lapels and flap them, which he wouldn't be able to do if the suit were buttoned.


Well that certainly justifies it.


----------



## RedondoBeach (Jan 23, 2008)

Ace_Face said:


> I also read that he never wears the same necktie twice. I've often wondered about the clothing that Letterman, Leno, game show hosts, etc. wear. Do they ever wear the same suit twice? I can understand neckties, they are less expensive and not sized specifically for the wearer. But I wonder about the suits of the fellows who are on TV daily....


Ronald Reagan reportedly used to never wear the same suit twice when he was President.

When Bob Barker (who I think fancied himself a rather stylish dresser) was still hosting TPIR I would sometimes watch and think to myself, "Man, I hope he never wears THAT garish monstrosity again..."


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

With regards to the late night program hosts, their clothes is provided for them, they do not wear their personal clothing. Letterman makes small touches to make himself seem funnier (as Jerry Lewis did). NB: the white socks.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Letterman's suits are reportedly bespoke by Corvato, so they're his, although made for the show. His production company owns the show, so they're his all the way around. 

Conan has said several times on air he just puts on what they tell him.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^Letterman's suits are reportedly bespoke by Corvato, so they're his, although made for the show. His production company owns the show, so they're his all the way around.
> 
> Conan has said several times on air he just puts on what they tell him.


Well, made for him and only for his use are different from his. I.e. they don't sit in his closet at home. AFAIK all of the hosts have at one point or another addressed this question (I know Letterman, Conan, and Leno have, I think I remember Ferguson saying it too, but I'm not sure).


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^I know Letterman wears the same suits multiple times as I recognize them going through the rotation. Letterman has wonderful suits; he just needs shorter sleeves.


Not that it really matters, especially considering how much Letterman is worth, but I've often wondered how many suits he owns.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> Well, made for him and only for his use are different from his. I.e. they don't sit in his closet at home. AFAIK all of the hosts have at one point or another addressed this question (I know Letterman, Conan, and Leno have, I think I remember Ferguson saying it too, but I'm not sure).


The suits are his. Why would he bother to bring in clothing each day?
He has clothing at the theater and his wardrobe folks coordinate his outfits.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I watch Nightly News each night, and I am pretty sure Brian Williams wears a lot of Brooks Brothers ties. The width is too wide to be Polo or some other fashionable brand. I'm sure a lot of his suit wardrobe is also from Brooks. It's probably very likely he uses many different brands, and not just one company exclusively.


----------



## mvarela (Jul 5, 2006)

From the "you can find anything on the internet" file ...

https://brianwilliamstiereportarchives.blogspot.com/


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

RedondoBeach said:


> Ronald Reagan reportedly used to never wear the same suit twice when he was President.


I've never heard that before. Surely that doesn't sound much like Reagan -- of course he was well-to-do, but I doubt if anyone could afford to wear a suit only once. Is there a source for this?


----------



## mvarela (Jul 5, 2006)

Its not true. The Edmund Morris biography of Reagan discusses his staff's hatred of a single brown suit he used to wear quite frequently.


----------

